# horse breed and saddle



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

Silver is an arabian and we use a showjumping saddle


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Beauty is a Arabian and we use a general purpose saddle.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Solon is a Percheron. I ride bareback as much as possible but when I do ride it's with a wintec that has a 10" gullet.


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

good job guys keep 'em coming lol


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

Odin is a Perch/TB and I ride him in an all purpose stubben saddle


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Daisey is a haffie and i use a king saddle right now but i plan to move to my saddleseat or weaver huntseat saddle soon. Also for sonny my haffie gelding i've used a roping saddle with a full bar


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Champ is a quater horse and we are using a old all purpose saddle but I am getting a new reining saddle...


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

wow yall keep it up. you are doin awesome


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

cutter and midnight are quarterhorses and i use a dover circuit all purpose saddle on both


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

cheif's an appaloosa and we ride in a plain ole western saddle that's comfy and fits my big butt.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

Honor is an OT-Thoroughbred and we use a classic dressage saddle


----------



## Tink (Feb 15, 2009)

Comet is a National Show Horse and I ride him in a Kieffer Dressage Saddle.


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

My camp horse= Bunny the Pinto and we used a jump saddle!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

T and Walka are both appy's and I ride in an endurance saddle.


----------



## BlueJayWay (Feb 8, 2010)

Alibi is an Arabian and I ride him in an All Purpose saddle, Western Show saddle or no saddle. =]


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

awesome


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Comanche is a Quarab and he has a Stubben for showing, a Wintec for schooling, and a Barefoot treeless for trails!


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

Coach is a TB and I use a Western trail saddle.


----------



## Katafran (Dec 20, 2009)

Reagan is an OTTB and we use a roping saddle.
Norman is a stocky QH and we use a western trail saddle or no saddle.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Ricci is a Paint and we have a Lancer close contact that I got for free and it miraculously fits us both perfectly. =]


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

wow thats cool!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Ginisee is an off the track Thoroughbred and she uses an Albion dressage saddle

Uma (Javah) is a 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire aka American Warmblood and she uses a Courbette Vision close contact

Demi (Nancy Drew) is a TB and she uses a Courbette Vision close contact as well


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow lucky you have 3 horsies!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

hehe yeah. One is my main competition horse, one is for sale, and the other is retired.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I have an Icy and use an Icelandic saddle.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Western Comet is a Standardbred. He uses a Wintec Dressage, Wintec Western, Antique western, and Horse Masters Virginian AP Saddle. Ruby is a mini and she uses a leadline saddle


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Claymore and Freyja are draft crosses, I use the same draft tree western saddle on either of them. My son has two pony western saddles for his Misty, welsh cross pony. One for show and one for just fooling around. Finn, 3/4 Shire, hasn't had a saddle on yet, he's too young. When the time comes to get one for him I'll probably get a custom fitted, unless I get really lucky and the same draft rig I have fits him.


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

Rocky Mountain Horses, Steele Saddles (English Plantation, Trail Boss, Classic, and Cutback Show)

Nate


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

cool!!!


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

I ride my TWH bareback and with a gaited Western saddle.


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome keep it up guys!


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

> Solon is a Percheron. I ride bareback as much as possible but when I do ride it's with a wintec that has a 10" gullet.



Far out? X-wide? Specially Made? ****!!

Any pics??
​


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Jack is a Kentucky Mountain Horse, with a broad short ROUND back,lol. I have a Dakota Barrel Saddle that I bought for him, after going through about 5 finally found a good fit. I do also love to ride bareback, but for the most part thats only in the arena.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Starlite is a Standardbred/QH and Dream is a Morgan - I ride them bareback or in a western Abetta trail saddle or english, I don't know what kind of saddle, though.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

quarter horse with a circle Y cutting saddle. i am actually looking to purchase a billy cook cutting saddle but haven't found one big enough for my butt. if anyone can point me in the direction of a reasonably priced 17 inch B.C. cutting saddle, that would be great.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Shaneequah is a Bashkir Curly X Arab and we use a traditional Australian Stockseat Saddle; Yodie is a Bashkir Curly and we use a roper on him


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Great Job!! Keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Beauty is a TWH and is ridden in a Tucker endurance saddle, Chloe is a SSH ridden in an australian saddle, Lady is a quarter horse ridden in a kids western saddle and Dolly is a RMH ridden in a Australian saddle


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome 'yall!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Athena is an American Warmblood, and I ride her in a AP saddle.


----------

